# I've been lurking...



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi everyone, I've been a member for a few weeks but never got around to introducing myself. I'm known as Blackwidow, been making props for a few years now and I love every minute of it!! I don't have a yard haunt since I'm in rural PA and get no TOTers but I do a little decorating just for my own enjoyment. Last year I decorated for the Elk's Club Halloween party, it was a lot of fun and everyone really enjoyed it so I got asked to do it again this year...woohoo  
Big excitement about an hour ago...I got my Dayton gearmotor from Granger's so my FCG will be flyin' this year!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forums and congrats on the FCG. The FCG is sort of a "standard" item, but it still captivates me nonetheless.

Checked out your site. Pretty sweet stuff, especially that Grim Reaper you made! That thing looks pretty badass. The corpsified heads look like drippy, gory fun too.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Blackwidow said:


> Hi everyone, I've been a member for a few weeks but never got around to introducing myself. I'm known as Blackwidow, been making props for a few years now and I love every minute of it!! I don't have a yard haunt since I'm in rural PA and get no TOTers but I do a little decorating just for my own enjoyment. Last year I decorated for the Elk's Club Halloween party, it was a lot of fun and everyone really enjoyed it so I got asked to do it again this year...woohoo
> Big excitement about an hour ago...I got my Dayton gearmotor from Granger's so my FCG will be flyin' this year!



Welcome .. welcome .. welcome  Nice to have you here.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the board. Hope you have fun amongst new friends here.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Hello!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone and thank you ZombieF for the compliments! That reaper was one step from going in the trash...it was the third time I had taken him apart and re-worked the frame to fix his sagging problem. Monster mud is a lot heavier than I thought


----------

